# Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus



## DLGibson92 (Oct 10, 2008)

Good Afternoon im in need of a driver ive looked in the usual places PCI database to name it maybe shorten the search a bit looked on google but no solution so maybe you can help me 

PC Spec: 

Lenovo 3000 N 500
Windows XP SP2 

ive been on the Lenovo Site and have got every other driver except this one maybe an error during installation i dont know.

Ven 8086 (intel) Dev 2802 

i got this description off pci database
INTEL(R) HIGH DEFINITION AUDIO HDMI

hope you can help me thanksa for your time


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Hello,

Did you try the Conexant Audio Driver from the Lenevo site?

If so did you receive an error?


http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/s...Page.vm&operatingsystemind=53385&machineind=0


----------



## DLGibson92 (Oct 10, 2008)

yes i have tried that it installed one of the audio devices but left that one behind which did confuse im just wondering if i installed the drivers in the wrong order and thats why this device is left.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Do you have the latest version of Directx installed? 9.0c?
You can check by going to
start
run
type
dxdiag (press ok)


----------



## DLGibson92 (Oct 10, 2008)

yes i have the latest version of directx


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

For xp sp2:

UAA Bus Driver:
http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/SO...AA-Bus-Driver-for-High-Definition-Audio.shtml

Levono HD Audio driver:
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/s.../downloadsDriversLandingPage.vm&validate=true

If sp3 install graphics driver, this should contain the HD HDMI driver in it.

1. Install each driver, (starting with first one) and reboot pc between each driver installation.

Heres the order for which you should have followed:
Chipset driver
Video driver
Network driver
Audio driver
Modem driver


----------



## DLGibson92 (Oct 10, 2008)

ah i see i installed in the wrong order yes il try that as soon as i can thanks il reply as soon as ive done that 

Thanks


----------

